# Fort Tejon Civil War Reenactment



## A/Ox4 (Jun 10, 2016)

Fort Tejon is a local State Park where the US Army had an outpost in the mid 1800s. 

The local historical society did a civil war reenactment at the historic park.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2016)

Interesting set!


----------



## Rick50 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yes, good set. You caught the canon blast very well.


----------



## JoeW (Jun 11, 2016)

Excellent set.  I suggest you convert #1 and #5 to a portrait mode (to either crop out some distracting stuff or to emphasize the flow of the subject).

Having shot a ton of re-enactments, I'm surprised they let you get so close.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 12, 2016)

Some, if not all, would make nice "OLD" prints in B&W/Sepia???? Have you tried that with any of them?


----------



## A/Ox4 (Jun 12, 2016)

dennybeall said:


> Some, if not all, would make nice "OLD" prints in B&W/Sepia???? Have you tried that with any of them?


I haven't, but you're more than welcome! 

I might make a photo book at the end of the year


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 12, 2016)

The canon shot is my fav.


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm not an expert but here's a shot:


----------



## dennybeall (Jun 13, 2016)

Little different approach for the cannon shot:


----------

